# Malawi Bloat ?



## Alexandre.B (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a week old aquarium owner. I've been given a great 90 gallon aquarium with 11 fish.

I've moved the aquarium last wednesday (8th) filled it up with 90% new, de-chlorate water and added some NutraFin as indicated.

Today, I decided to do my first water change. I clean the gravel and removed about 10 gallons of water. I replace de water with de-chlorate, warm water.
I also rearrange a few decoration in the aquarium.

A hour or so later, If found one of my convict acting very strange. It googled a little and I think the has Malawi Bloat. As I have no experience, I would love your input and advice. 

Ph : 7,4
Ammonia : 0.25 ppm
Nitrate : 0
Nitrite : 20 ppm

P.s. I quarantined the fist

Thanks

Alexandre

Pictures of the fish
www dot projetorange dot ca/Photos/IMAG0141.jpg
www dot projetorange dot ca/Photos/IMAG0139.jpg


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Try feeding this fish some peas.


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Well first off you shouldn't have replaced all of that water. Your new aquarium is now experiencing another cycle which might be the cause of you convicts illness. Typically what causes Malawi bloat is a high protein diet given to a herbivorous fish that has a very large intestinal tract that is not capable of digesting a lot of protein. That being said convicts are carnivorous and typically enjoy a diet that is very high in protein. Your fish could have bloat but I'm more prone to think that something just didn't go down the right tube and back up it came. I would keep a very close eye on all of your water parameters. There is no doubt in my mind that your gonna have a few spikes. You shouldn't get new tank syndrome because of all of the existing bacteria in the tank but that doesn't mean that your free and clear. If several more of your fish start showing signs of bloat I would try to change there diet to a good all balanced cichlid pellet like omega one. Hope this helps and good luck with your new tank!!!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The more popular species from Lake Malawi tend to be plant eaters, surviving on algae and the critters in it. If aquarists give them low roughage food, they bloat.
A convict is Central American, and eats everything. It won't be 'bloat'. It could be a generalized infection (not usually something that spreads) or a reaction to environmental stress. Everything has changed and will be put of whack for a bit as your tank settles back into a groove. If the convict was already weak for whatever reason, it may go down.
As well, the rearrangement may have led an aggressive territory holder like convicts to battle it out, and may have lead to a beating. If you have a group, it may be dangerous when you reintroduce the injured fish from quarantine. You will have to redecorate or the ownners of the established territories will kill him.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

all my fish get bloated after eating then there tummys goes back down...is this not normal???


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Another reason for a fish acting strange is irritation from the water quality, which in this case is possible as you have .25 ppm ammonia. I would also suggest changing out around 20-30g of water when you do your waterchanges as this will help keep the water quality high.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt bloat, but expect dropsy. Look to see if the scales of the fish are standing out from its body. 

The big changes, etc, would be perfect for bringing on a bacterial infection, which is what dropsy is. Effectively, it's kidney failure. 

The key indicator is the scales.


----------

